# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Cans with "White" interior...

## Sourdough

I have some Bush's baked bean cans that have a white coating inside, will it hurt to cook in these cans. My guess is the white lining is because of the tomato base.

----------


## Rick

Yes it will and yes it is. It's actually a plastic liner to keep the acid from reacting to the metal can. Most cans today do have a plastic liner in them. Some are not as visible as the one you describe. 

http://www.bisphenol-a.org/human/epoxycan.html

----------


## Sourdough

Thanks........I will have to find a plan "B".

----------


## Rick

You can burn out the lining then use it if you had to. I'm not suggesting it's a good thing but if you didn't have anything else it would work. Even darn paint cans have a liner in them. I built a stove out of a new quart paint can not too long ago and it had a lining in it.

----------


## BENESSE

> Thanks........I will have to find a plan "B".


If you ever get _that_ hard pressed you can always eat the beans right out of the can without heating them.

----------


## Celticwarrior

I think that if it has come down to my eating baked beans out of their own can or go hungry, then a little plastic won't keep me up at night worrying about my cancer risks. Quite honestly, the possible carcinogenic effects of eating stuff heated up in a lined can is terribly outweighed by hunger. It is highly unlikely that you will ever eat enough beans from cans over a fire (unless you are planning on ridin' the rails with Hobo Dan and Boxcar Willie) that you will develop a tumor from all those linings. Probably won't taste all that great, plastic being disgusting and all, but it's better than starving.

----------


## Rick

I'll roast my beans on a stick if it's all the same. A very, very thin stick.

----------


## crashdive123

They're already cooked.  I like cold beans just fine.

----------


## Sourdough

> If you ever get _that_ hard pressed you can always eat the beans right out of the can without heating them.


Yes, but these were intended to be pots that fit onside the 120 MM ammo cans. But I dug into the Guiding camps (11 full camps) and found pots and pan to fit.

----------


## oldtrap59

I for one use an old BSA mess kit when I need to heat something. As far as beans I been known to eat em cold many many times unless I was heating something else up also. As I worked in the plastics industry for along time I figure I got all that in my system I need.

Oldtrap

----------


## hunter63

As long as it doesn't burn or change color I can't see where heating them up would hurt anything, it not lke your gonna boil the beans.....anyone try to heat the can and see if the is any off gassing or discoloration?

I don't mind my beans cold either, ate a lot of them like that, but just heating to warm them should be fine with me.

----------


## Sarge47

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.No, it doesn't hurt you at all...honest!  It even helps you to shed a few pounds!      :W00t:

----------


## randyt

As Rick said. Dump the beans onto something then put the can in a fire and burn the bejeezies out of it. Then take some sand and water and scrub the bejeezies out of the inside of the can. Then examine to make sure all the plastic is gone if not repeat. Then use the can to cook with and tuck it away for next time. Keep an eye out for a chunk of wire for a bail.

----------


## Sarge47

> As Rick said. Dump the beans onto something then put the can in a fire and burn the bejeezies out of it. Then take some sand and water and scrub the bejeezies out of the inside of the can. Then examine to make sure all the plastic is gone if not repeat. Then use the can to cook with and tuck it away for next time. Keep an eye out for a chunk of wire for a bail.


White plastic is made out of "bejeezies?"  I didn't know that!     :no way:

----------


## randyt

gotta get rid of them bejeezies, bad juju.

----------


## Sarge47

> gotta get rid of them bejeezies, bad juju.


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Desert Rat!

Or you can use your canteen cup, you do have a canteen cup?

----------


## Kamel

Ive always said bejeezus.

----------


## Delta 5168

> You can burn out the lining then use it if you had to. I'm not suggesting it's a good thing but if you didn't have anything else it would work. Even darn paint cans have a liner in them. I built a stove out of a new quart paint can not too long ago and it had a lining in it.


  Be careful not to inhale any smoke given off from burning can liners. Some are very toxic and carcenogenic.

----------


## wildWoman

> Yes it will and yes it is. It's actually a plastic liner to keep the acid from reacting to the metal can. Most cans today do have a plastic liner in them. Some are not as visible as the one you describe. 
> 
> http://www.bisphenol-a.org/human/epoxycan.html


The info on BPA in that link is outdated. BPA was banned from the maufacturing process of baby bottles in Europe and Canada (I don't know about the States) a couple years ago or so, because when heated, more of the chemical (which acts like a hormone in your body, if I remember correctly) leached into milk in the bottle and was considered unsafe. 
Personally, I'd avoid heating up lined tin cans.

----------


## hunter63

> As Rick said. Dump the beans onto something then put the can in a fire and burn the bejeezies out of it. Then take some sand and water and scrub the bejeezies out of the inside of the can. Then examine to make sure all the plastic is gone if not repeat. Then use the can to cook with and tuck it away for next time. Keep an eye out for a chunk of wire for a bail.


OMG, y'all are really working hard at this....I'm just gonna open those beans, and eat them and take a nap while y'all are fooling with the bejeezies, in that can....or just cook them in the "something you dumped them into"

But on the other hand, ifen y'all want to use that can for heating something else.....throw in the fire and burn it out for later....if the seams don't melt......

----------


## Sarge47

> OMG, y'all are really working hard at this....I'm just gonna open those beans, and eat them and take a nap while y'all are fooling with the bejeezies, in that can....or just cook them in the "something you dumped them into"
> 
> But on the other hand, ifen y'all want to use that can for heating something else.....throw in the fire and burn it out for later....if the seams don't melt......


Be careful, if you don't get all of the plastic out it can have some nasty side-effects:    Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

I have to wonder WHY there is Not a warning on the cans..........?????

----------


## hunter63

I guess I not gonna be burning any can in the near furture.......I have to believe that trying to clean them out after, would be hard?

----------


## crashdive123

> I have to wonder WHY there is Not a warning on the cans..........?????


My guess is that it is not the intent of the manufacturer to have their product heated in the can.  Of course, in today's litigious world warnings about...
the plastic liner
heating before opening
sharp lids
dropping on your toes
connecting two cans with a string and using as a phone can cause metal poisoning
eating the label
and on, and on

----------


## BENESSE

I thought a warning like that on the label would constitute a nanny state interferance in making sure you don't do anything stupid. :Sneaky2:

----------


## hunter63

Saw a "Choking Hazard' warning on a frisbee....how big is your mouth.

So has anyone tried to burn one out yet?....does the white stuff burn?

----------


## crashdive123

Even soda cans have a liner http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/...ent/can-ripper

----------


## Wildthang

I would think you could warm them slowly in that kind of can without burning the lining as long as you didn't try to get them too hot! Maybe put the can in a pot of water so it doesn't come in contact with the fire.

----------


## Sourdough

It has Nothing to do with BEANS, they were just going to be cans to boil water in. I have found lots of pots, the the can thing'ie is history.

----------


## hunter63

Anyone call the can company?

----------


## Sourdough

I have brand NEW Laura Deen cook ware.

----------


## BENESSE

> I have brand NEW Laura Deen cook ware.


You don't mean _Paula_ Dean?

----------


## Sourdough

> You don't mean _Paula_ Dean?



Yep............

----------


## Celticwarrior

http://www.scientificamerican.com/ar...-talk-can-dont

Maybe if more companies are like Eden Foods, we can go back to popping those bean or stew cans in the coals and cooking 'em like the good old days. They switched to a baked on BPA-Free coating years ago. Hopefully with all the spotlights being shined on BPA from various groups, there will be a move back to something like that throughout the industry.

----------


## hunter63

I guess that pretty much answers that question.......
Thanks for posting.

----------


## randyt

I've burned the coating out of a can, not so much to cook the food in after but for a spot of tea. It can be used for cooking too. I'm not much for cold food on a cold winter day LOL. The 'other' container that the beans are poured into would most likely be a piece of birch bark cupped up or I would eat the first can cold, prepare my can for the next go around LOL.

----------


## hunter63

Note to self, bring canteen w/cup and stove.....all this can stuff isn't as much fun as it used to be.....
On the other hand, haven't seen too many 'bulged cans" in the scratch and dent pile lately.....LOL

----------


## randyt

Ideally have a canteen cup and stove...LOL. Sometimes my ideas don't seem to work out..LOL

----------


## Rick

> Sometimes my ideas don't seem to work out




Oh, Lord, I've been there sooooo many times.

----------


## hunter63

I shoot for anything over 50 percent....with a minium of "Well, not gonna do THAT again's"......

----------


## randyt

I shoot for the "ouch that hurt" response.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, me too, and generally wind up with Son of a @#$@#! @#$@ that hurt. Holy @#$@#! Followed by some injurious object being hurled a short distance.

----------


## Sarge47

> Note to self, bring canteen w/cup and stove.....all this can stuff isn't as much fun as it used to be.....
> On the other hand, haven't seen too many 'bulged cans" in the scratch and dent pile lately.....LOL


(Note to self...follow Hunter's example.)

Cans?  In this day and age when a lot of stuff is being packaged in pouches?     :Nod:

----------


## Sarge47

> Yeah, me too, and generally wind up with Son of a @#$@#! @#$@ that hurt. Holy @#$@#! Followed by some injurious object being hurled a short distance.


I remember that one time when Rick was overheard saying *&%$#@ hong!  gives me a @#$%^#&* wedgie!  %@#*&@@#!      :2:

----------

